# Rumor: 7th ed AM vs. Eldar boxed set



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

No Space Marines? No wai!

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/04/7th-edition-release-astra-militarum-vs.html



> Yesterday was a plethora of new information and rumors regarding 7th edition. To top all of it off, we are looking at what might be a new starter set of some sort. There was some communication gaps, as the sources first language is not English, but it looks like a black box listing or product has shown up with Astra Militarum vs Eldar.
> 
> Of course the details are still a little vague, but perhaps this is a new starter set? That would make the Blood Angels vs Orks starter look less likely even though that was from a decent source. Its very hard to tell right now with all of this information coming through many different channels on what is going on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Time to eat all the salt. And then die.







Mostly because a starter set without Marines would be a bit _unheard of_ with GW.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

A few days ago I was thinking wouldn't AM Vs Orks or AM Vs Eldar be a nice new boxset without marines for a change and then we have this.........................

Either it's a coincidence or my brain is being tapped, hmmm............


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

There is no spoon.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

You think that's air you're breathing?

It's actually @Tawa's musk.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

"It is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself. "

I think it might be 6.5, and have TWO starter sets (*gasp*)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Lol eldar in a starter set, that will be the day


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Although i really like the sound of this I highly doubt it will happen. Marines are _the_ core army of 40k


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Local GW advertised through their Facebook 'just sayin' that all 40k rulebooks have been taken off the shelf. 

Da fuq.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I call bullshit.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Doelago said:


> I call bullshit.


Well when you're done calling him let the rest of us know what he said.


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

I would love it to be true, as id be hoping for a couple of the Aspect Warrior units to be done in plastic but i suspect it will be Orks and something else that has a codex coming out soonish.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

DeathGlam said:


> I would love it to be true, as id be hoping for a couple of the Aspect Warrior units to be done in plastic but i suspect it will be Orks and something else that has a codex coming out soonish.


Orks and Ultramarines, just because GW giving the Vanilla Marine codex an update in a new edition is basically a given.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Assault on Black Reach... part deux!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm hearing SOB vs Necrons



the voices in my head also say prepare for Hobbit Epic


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Bindi Baji said:


> I'm hearing SOB vs Necrons


It's probably going to involve Squats.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I think I'd be ok with this... True, I do have both orcs and blood angels, but my other two armies are Eldar and IG and I've been meaning to build up IG at least so... I'm torn.



Bindi Baji said:


> I'm hearing SOB vs Necrons


Just as likely that the 40k starter set will include the new Wood Elves.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

venomlust said:


> Assault on Black Reach... part deux!


Battle for Macragge:
Old One Eye Strikes Back!


----------



## Bringbackmacharius (Aug 13, 2009)

Space marine Versus Space Marine?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

SoB vs Space Wolves?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Squats vs. Demons


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

ntaw said:


> It's probably going to involve Squats.





JAMOB said:


> I think I'd be ok with this... True, I do have both orcs and blood angels, but my other two armies are Eldar and IG and I've been meaning to build up IG at least so... I'm torn.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as likely that the 40k starter set will include the new Wood Elves.


Spacey-Woody Elves Vs Squats would be interesting, i'll admit that much


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Spacey Wood Elves...so we're kinda back to (Dark) Eldar?


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Black Templars vs Catachans


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Alien vs. Predator, two new factions.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Bringbackmacharius said:


> Space marine Versus Space Marine?


Not sure I want a box of marine on marine action.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

humakt said:


> Not sure I want a box of marine on marine action.


Maybe we'll see a shift in the ability of marines to be female if that's the case :laugh:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

So everyone's "position" is SOB Vs/on Space Marine?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> So everyone's "position" is SOB Vs/on Space Marine?


Brown Chicken, Brown Cow:crazy:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Zoats vs. Fimir obviously. Both factions are desperate for an update.


----------



## Sinistral (Apr 21, 2014)

Curiously enough the 6th edition rule book is list as "No longer available" on the (UK) GW site.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sinistral said:


> Curiously enough the 6th edition rule book is list as "No longer available" on the (UK) GW site.


Yup. Already covered in the thread about the rulebook going OOP (Out of Print/Production).


----------



## tirnaog (Jan 28, 2010)

any chance this here 6.5 edition will update the ibook current owners?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

tirnaog said:


> any chance this here 6.5 edition will update the ibook current owners?


No idea yet. I have a feeling GW will say something though if it does give a free update to digital rulebook owners.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

New Set is Hrud versus Jocaero.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Creon said:


> New Set is Hrud versus Jocaero.


26 Hrud Models Vs a single Jokaero


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Frankly of all the suggestions so far, BA vs Orks makes the most sense simply from a "When was the last codex for this faction released?" point of view, and it ticks the boxes of Marines vs Xenos that we've had since forever.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

What is this leaked image? The date is right and there's definitely an AM guy on the cover, not a BA...










(edit: oop, Zion posted this on a different thread already)


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I need this to be true. I will buy 10 boxes just to make a point, and make sure all my mates buy at least one (and they will because they too hate SM)


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I would love for this to be true, I might even buy 2 boxes just because it would be awesome. im getting tired of space marine starter sets.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Just what would be in a AM vs Eldar box?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Just what would be in a AM vs Eldar box?


Everything you've always dreamed of: and more!

Or, core troops, something with an AV, bikes/jump troops (something that moves 12"), something that deep strikes, a psyker.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Everything you've always dreamed of: and more!


YES! Finally, AM pizza delivery corps!


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

jace of ultramar said:


> just what would be in a am vs eldar box?


baaaanneebbllaade!!!!!!!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Natfka this morning:



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> I can confirm that two store near me have the black box: Imperial Guard vs Eldar on their inventory screen. No idea if its epic or a new 40k box set.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

snort the salt death to marines


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

If there's Guard (AM, d'oh!) there would either be Veterans or an entire Infantry Platoon. That's a lot of models for a starter set to have on one side before even getting past a Troops selection.

Breath still held for BA v. Orks. Getting....dizzy....


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I would hope for a handful of special sculpt Sentinels for IG, and some cool Wraithguard for Eldar. Then the rest could be simple infantry, a heavy weapons squad, maybe 5 Storm Troopers, and for Eldar some Dire Avengers or Rangers (hopefully Rangers) and a really cool Spiritseer and a Wraithlord or War Walker.

I just hope they lay off the damn Vypers. Every Eldar battleforce ever has been dredged down with Vypers.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The boxed set is actually called Civil War on Macragge and features Ultramarines vs Ultramarines, Ultramarines that ally with Ultramarines and scenarios that pit Ultramarines against Ultramarines. 

Gee, that's ridiculous.

Here's hoping the Eldar and AM in this set have things I really want, besides a softcover brb.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, having two fragile torrent shooting armies with good vehicles is a real good way to get diversity in a starter box.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Yeah, having two fragile torrent shooting armies with good vehicles is a real good way to get diversity in a starter box.


If it gets me snap together LRBT's (or Guardsmen, for that matter) on eBay...I'm not sure I care about diversity.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

ntaw said:


> If it gets me snap together LRBT's (or Guardsmen, for that matter) on eBay...I'm not sure I care about diversity.


:goodpost: Same here


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm hyped about my favourite race being in the starter (eldar)cand want to do AM somewhen,so I'm happy about this. and glad it isn't marines or Orks


----------



## NathanJD (Oct 30, 2012)

Infantry platoon, lord commissar with power something and plasma pistol, a few sentinels and 5 scions.

Vs

Autarch w/ missile launcher + power sword, 10 storm guardians, 5 dire avengers, 5 striking scorpions, and a few war walkers.

But yeah I seriously doubt this combo simply because of the lack of a loyalist space marine chapter. As the Ork release is imminent, perhaps Imperial Fists or Salamanders vs Orks. Maybe Tyranids as they're pretty recent as well.

In my opinion the starter set is supposed to get people into the hobby so GW must play to its strengths (Space Marines vs Evil Aliens). So the only sensible choices are Orks, Tyranids, Chaos and maybe Necrons. I was going to include Dark Eldar but they are too much of a finesse army to put into a starter set.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> and glad it isn't marines or Orks


This, more than any other rumour in 10 years this is the one to get me the most pumped. An actual starter set without Marines, it's a dream come true in every way, and I will hoard it so hard.

And the best part is; they'll finally learn that not only marines will sell if it's marketed right. Afterwards, the floodgates will open.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Imperial Fists vs Tyranids would be awesome. Give it a "Battle of..." theme and bam, good to go. I wouldn't hold my breath for AM vs Eldar as not having space marines would sorta undermine their identity.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Considering the release list I would have expected AM Vs Orks or SW Vs Orks.
I do feel that a single marine less box would be very appropriate after DA Vs CSM


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Considering the release list I would have expected AM Vs Orks or SW Vs Orks.
> I do feel that a single marine less box would be very appropriate after DA Vs CSM


I'll be really surprised if there aren't any Marines in it. But, aren't Space Wolves due for a starter?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sw would be pretty cool, they could have some unique models in the biox


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

If the leaked pictures here http://imgur.com/a/Kbyu1#0 are right, then the starter set no longer requires HQ and 2 Troops....


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> If the leaked pictures here http://imgur.com/a/Kbyu1#0 are right, then the starter set no longer requires HQ and 2 Troops....


Interesting. From the sound of it I can now run Kantor and as many Sternguard as I want to fill up the points? That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Interesting. From the sound of it I can now run Kantor and as many Sternguard as I want to fill up the points? That would be pretty sweet.


I've always found it weird that there's _always_ a ranking officer when a skirmish (as 40k games are meant to represent) goes down. Something I really liked (and have yet to capitalize on- new idea for the plog) about the Sentinels of Terra supplement was that you could upgrade the Sergeant of a Tactical squad to represent your HQ. Granted, he then basically became a Captain in terms of stat line, but I really like the idea of not having a FoC.

Of course, on the flip side, it's nice to hear that there will be 'in game bonuses' for armies that still take to the standardized FoC. Represents a more coherent/organized army on the battlefield, I would presume.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Is it just possible that someone in GW began spreading deliberate rumours by stating that the next 7th ed starter box was to be BA v Orks, knowing that this would become fact within days of release, while working on AM v Eldar instead.

Just a thought.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

ntaw said:


> I've always found it weird that there's _always_ a ranking officer when a skirmish (as 40k games are meant to represent) goes down. Something I really liked (and have yet to capitalize on- new idea for the plog) about the Sentinels of Terra supplement was that you could upgrade the Sergeant of a Tactical squad to represent your HQ. Granted, he then basically became a Captain in terms of stat line, but I really like the idea of not having a FoC.
> 
> Of course, on the flip side, it's nice to hear that there will be 'in game bonuses' for armies that still take to the standardized FoC. Represents a more coherent/organized army on the battlefield, I would presume.


I think most 40K players will find relief at the lack of an FoC. It'll be liberating, like when you first take off in mom & dad's car at the right age of 12 for the first time.

Really, I'm rather psyched by this thought. I've had a vision of Kantor with legions of Sternguard & Vanguard at his back while being flanked by Honour Guard. Yup, smells like victory.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> Is it just possible that someone in GW began spreading deliberate rumours by stating that the next 7th ed starter box was to be BA v Orks, knowing that this would become fact within days of release, while working on AM v Eldar instead.
> 
> Just a thought.


Well, we don't really know yet, it may well turn out to be BA vs Orks still. The AM vs Eldar could turn out to be wish listing, or even a very plausible rumour that leads to fact. We don't yet know.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

My Tyranids will appreciate not having to fork out 200+ points on an HQ if I want to run a swarm...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

mmm..._how_ many Obliterators?

:evil:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> My Tyranids will appreciate not having to fork out 200+ points on an HQ if I want to run a swarm...


Definitely gives a nee meaning to a swarm list without a compulsory HQ... I may be interested in bugs now.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm, Hellhounds and devil dogs spam with plenty of scions and ogryns dropping in,
it makes no sense but i'll give it a go all the same


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

There's gonna be no limit on what I can take! WHATEVER I WANT FROM MY COLLECTION!!!!

I'm just gonna spam a heap of B-wings with advanced sensor, and maybe add Biggs with R2F2 for some tanky goodness for the first pass. Die imperial scum!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> There's gonna be no limit on what I can take! WHATEVER I WANT FROM MY COLLECTION!!!!
> 
> I'm just gonna spam a heap of B-wings with advanced sensor, and maybe add Biggs with R2F2 for some tanky goodness for the first pass. Die imperial scum!


Oh crap! We can bring stuff from other gaming systems? I am so fielding Cthullhu and Captain Kirk!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I am so fielding Cthullhu and Captain Kirk!


I'm fielding my cat. She does 50 D6 damage (wounding on contact, so basically don't even bother with dice) to the table every 5 seconds, with chances of bloody scratches if you interfere. 

In the grim darkness of the far future, giant cats have replaced titans.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow, then my Titan's name is Mister Boots.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

ntaw said:


> I'm fielding my cat. She does 50 D6 damage (wounding on contact, so basically don't even bother with dice) to the table every 5 seconds, with chances of bloody scratches if you interfere.
> 
> In the grim darkness of the far future, giant cats have replaced titans.


I'll be fielding my partner. All models in 24" take a leadership test at -5 and if they fail she nags the enemy to death.

"Are you really going out dressed like that? Can't you at least put some pants on?"


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

What are the odds that some of the newer kits for both sides will end up in this set if it is AM vs Eldar?


----------



## NathanJD (Oct 30, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> What are the odds that some of the newer kits for both sides will end up in this set if it is AM vs Eldar?



Zero! All starter sets have been custom, snap together sculpts. Not saying that's a bad thing as the Dark Vengeance sculpts were beautiful.


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

If it is AM/IG i wonder if we could possibly get one of the current metal units newly sculpted in plastic, they could then release them seperate like the Chaos Cultists.

I now have my hopes up for new plastic Steel Legion against new plastic Aspect Warriors and Jetbikes.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I have my hopes up for... something cool to paint as I collect neither of these armies! I just want the soft cover rules book.




EDIT: any theories on what may be in this starter just yet?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> any theories on what may be in this starter just yet?


I say this with confidence: definitely models from two of the factions currently in the GW line of products.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

ntaw said:


> I say this with confidence: definitely models from two of the factions currently in the GW line of products.


Can I borrow your crystal ball, please? I want to know if Abaddon's 13th crusade is going to succeed. THIS TIME IT'S DIFFERENT.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

ntaw said:


> I say this with confidence: definitely models from two of the factions currently in the GW line of products.


Well, I was thinking more along the lines of units for example:

Eldar
Farseer
Guardian Squad
Howling Banshee Squad
Swooping Hawks Squad
War Walker

AM
Steel Legion Commissar
Steel Legion Command Squad
Steel Legion Trooper Squad
Ogryn 
Sentinel Squad

Something theoretical like this. I don't play either armies, so, I don't really know or care how well these options work with each other. Frankly, i just picked stuff from categories on the GW site and plugged them in for the FOC categories, except heavy for AM since I doubt a tank would be in this starter.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

venomlust said:


> Can I borrow your crystal ball, please? I want to know if Abaddon's 13th crusade is going to succeed. THIS TIME IT'S DIFFERENT.


It only works in the abstract. Yes, the Crusade will succeed. In what: who knows? :laugh:



Jace of Ultramar said:


> Something theoretical like this.


Straight up, I'm still holding my breath for BA v. Orks. Fuck progress.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll welcome any new stuff in the starter set, as i am expanding my collections.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Indeed, the AM are intreaguing


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

My friend plays Eldar and really needs to expand his army, while I want IG blob to run with Azrael and my Dark Angels  
IG vs Eldar would be a dream come true


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't think we'll see an eldar warwalker in the started box. Its just too flimsy of a model for the starter approach of snap together models. That is unless they do a redesign of it similar to the simplified helbrute. More likely I'd expect 3 or so jetbikes.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I am here with my wet blanket and am going to ruin the salt mine fun...

Both Eldar and AM have their full lines of models. The starter box as normally been two armies that recently come out, or are about too. They also have units that don't have kits, or whos kits are being upgraded (Black Reach: Deth Kopters, Dark Vengeance Cultist, Hellbrute, Chosen)

I could see AM vs Orks, but there is not a chance in hell that it's going to be Eldar.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Da Joka said:


> I am here with my wet blanket and am going to ruin the salt mine fun...
> 
> Both Eldar and AM have their full lines of models. The starter box as normally been two armies that recently come out, or are about too. They also have units that don't have kits, or whos kits are being upgraded (Black Reach: Deth Kopters, Dark Vengeance Cultist, Hellbrute, Chosen)
> 
> I could see AM vs Orks, but there is not a chance in hell that it's going to be Eldar.


Who do you think you are, walking in here with your wet towel, ruining the salt for everyone! :crazy:

I'm sure it'll be Space Marines X vs Orks.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Da Joka said:


> I am here with my wet blanket and am going to ruin the salt mine fun...
> 
> Both Eldar and AM have their full lines of models.


While i'm not convinced AM will make a box set, your reasoning is seriously flawed

Veteran guards have no actual models (outside of forgeworld)
There is no actual Ministorum Priest model
rough riders are in need of a re-do, 
as do ratlings
and all AM psykers are in need of a re-do

I have little knowledge of what Eldar need


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> While i'm not convinced AM will make a box set, your reasoning is seriously flawed
> 
> Veteran guards have no actual models (outside of forgeworld)
> There is no actual Ministorum Priest model
> ...


That's a lot.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bindi Baji said:


> While i'm not convinced AM will make a box set, your reasoning is seriously flawed
> 
> Veteran guards have no actual models (outside of forgeworld)
> There is no actual Ministorum Priest model
> ...


Not to mention, starter sets don't coincide with new codex releases. Look at the WFB starter set for 8th, Skaven still don't have a new army book yet.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Not to mention, starter sets don't coincide with new codex releases.


Sometimes but not always


----------

